# hashi and too much meds



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I am overstimulated feels like last years episode just not quite as bad as my meds aren't as high as last year.last year I ended up in ER with highblood pressure. I slept one hr all of last night along with all the uncomfortable symptoms. I think I drank four bottles of water in the wee hours...running a marathon. so what to do now ? going to docs today, I think he will suggest to skip one to two days of meds completely then go back on a Lower dose. if I wait any longer off meds I will go badly hypo like last year with a tsh of 33 . I hope and pray that I level out in a few weeks. I don't tink there is another route to take with hash antibodies in full swing now. I have a question....does antibodies skew tsh and t4 results? I refuse to take Ativan I find when wake up from that calm state the jitters feel worse when they come back in full swing. maybe gravel will help.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How are you doing now, and what did the doctor say?

Be careful drinking too much water all at once - that can be toxic.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> I am overstimulated feels like last years episode just not quite as bad as my meds aren't as high as last year.last year I ended up in ER with highblood pressure. I slept one hr all of last night along with all the uncomfortable symptoms. I think I drank four bottles of water in the wee hours...running a marathon. so what to do now ? going to docs today, I think he will suggest to skip one to two days of meds completely then go back on a Lower dose. if I wait any longer off meds I will go badly hypo like last year with a tsh of 33 . I hope and pray that I level out in a few weeks. I don't tink there is another route to take with hash antibodies in full swing now. I have a question....does antibodies skew tsh and t4 results? I refuse to take Ativan I find when wake up from that calm state the jitters feel worse when they come back in full swing. maybe gravel will help.


Have you made arrangements for labs? It would be good to see where your numbers are.

Yes, antibodies can skew some lab results. Actually, the results are not wrong, they just don't tell the story.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Hello. Still waiting on thyroid tests. I had my five hr glucose test today and had to fast since last night. I am happy to say I failed miserably, I crashed and burned. Didn't make it past the three hour mark. My sugar plummeted way low I was going to pass out so they stopped the test. Yay now I know what is wrong with me and the doctors don't think it's all in my head. Bad news is that I have hypoglycemia and must eat every three hours to maintain my levels. Bad news is that I am sensitive to sugar changes so I get the jitters easily. There is another term for that too when I googled it, people who are sensitive to epinephrine and hormone changes. I follow up with my doc about this on Friday. Bad news is when I'm sick with a stomach virus and not eating well it makes the symptoms worse. Will keep you posted.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Daisy,

I'm a diabetic [hyperglycemic] and one thing every patient with hypo or hyperglycemia needs to understand is carbohydrate metabolism. Go online and there are tons of websites with lists of foods and their glycemic indices. You want foods that don't make you spike and fall.

http://www.hypoglycemia-diet-plan.com/hypoglycemia-food-planning.html

http://diabetes.niddk.nih.gov/dm/pubs/hypoglycemia/


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Daisy,

Yet again more symptoms that we seem to share. I get hypoglycemic often and am very sensitive to epinephrine. My skin doctor gave me shots of lidocaine with epinephrine in it when she was biopsying my skin cancer. I almost passed out right in her office. She found some tang and candy to give me she thought my blood sugar had bottomed out. It happened to me again while I was in the emergency room. They deadened my hand to insert an IV and same thing happened. I have been given epi before when battling the God awful hives that took over my whole body before I was being treated for Hashimoto's and my husband teased that I looked like I was on crack so I don't know when or why things changed and now the epi makes me react completely differently. I never correlated it to thyroid issues.


----------

